# Blaze King Classic Woodstoves



## Rich L (Jan 2, 2009)

I read that these stoves work well in the frigid temperatures of Alaska.Does anyone have any concrete experience with these stoves and how they perform in below zero situations ? I'm looking for a stove that can heat well a cold and drafty 2000 sq ft home.But I can't afford a wild goose chase.


----------



## ericjeeper (Jan 2, 2009)

*AH typical human being.*

Trying to find the cheapest way to heat the outdoors.
I would suggest tightening the envelope a bit.replace drafty doors and single pane windows.
Now for the wood burner. You know already that you need a lot of btus. therefore you should be looking for an airtight unit with a secondary burn setup. and a Humongous firebox.


----------



## Kansas (Jan 2, 2009)

Rich L said:


> I read that these stoves work well in the frigid temperatures of Alaska.Does anyone have any concrete experience with these stoves and how they perform in below zero situations ? I'm looking for a stove that can heat well a cold and drafty 2000 sq ft home.But I can't afford a wild goose chase.



I have one out in my garage at the house that I dont use anymore but never had _in _a house. 

I used it to heat a big office in a drafty old welding shop about 950 sq ft (the office anyay) and you had to leave the doors open. 

If its better than any other stove I cant say, but I seem to remember it being over a hundred thousand btu's does that sound right? If that is so it would be more than adequate imo especially with one of those chiminey heat reclaimer fans.

Kansas


----------



## jdboy9 (Jan 2, 2009)

I second that about getting the house airtight. It makes a huge huge difference just adding that plastic on the windows in the winter. I heat 2400 sq/ft with a jotul firelight and it can be difficult at times when it gets down below zero to keep the place comfortable. The house was built in 91 and well insulated, we have a lot of windows though and they aren't the greatest so I really benefit from plastic in the winter. 

As far as the blaze king, I wish I could help. The most I know about it was what I saw last year at the stove shop where the lady was trying to sell me one. It sounded impressive


----------



## 046 (Jan 2, 2009)

you need to also visit **********... AS and ********** are the two best places to visit on the www for wood burning info


----------



## myzamboni (Jan 2, 2009)

Rich L said:


> I read that these stoves work well in the frigid temperatures of Alaska.Does anyone have any concrete experience with these stoves and how they perform in below zero situations ? I'm looking for a stove that can heat well a cold and drafty 2000 sq ft home.But I can't afford a wild goose chase.



Go the ********** and lookup these 2 users:

North of 60 ( lives in Yukon Territory)
Wolfkiller (lives in North Pole, Alaska

Wolfkiller has this thread complaining (tongue in cheek) that his oil boiler kicked on at -44F).

They are not the prettiest stoves, but I bet they look gorgeous when the house is 70 and it's -30 outside.


----------



## StihltheOne (Jan 3, 2009)

I have an older Blaze King, pre epa, I believe it was built in the 80s. I burn cottonwood and pine in it. I WILL make an incredible amount of heat, I have a heat reclaimer on the pipe. The down side, You better get to cutting, The ginormous firebox is always hungry if you do not keep her dampered down. I heat my detail shop with it, I keep the shop about 80-ish no problem. I repeat it WILL make a lot of heat.


----------



## Rich L (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the input.I will insulate this old castle and I'll check the Hearth site.I think this stove has a 4 cu.ft. firebox which is huge and it's advertised as being able to burn or produce heat for 40 hours.That claim sounds ridiculous.I don't know of any wood that can burn that long once flaming.However the Alaskans speak highly of the stove.I mean if it truly works for them how can I go wrong in Massachusetts.Then again it's hard to know if the info given is truthful.I need more feed back before I take the risk of shelling out $3500.00 for something that may be a bust.


----------



## loknlod (Jan 3, 2009)

*Blaze King*

I have the Blaze King Princess Ultra (house is about 1500 sq. ft.) and couldn't be happier with it. The owner of the company that installed it for me said that he was having a hard time getting the Blaze King stoves due to high demand. This was about 3 years ago and he was going to try and get a different brand stove to sell so he could meet demand. He looked around at the different possibilities and ended up staying with Blaze King. He has been doing this for 20 to 30 years now and told me that he just wouldn't sacrifice quality to sell more quantity. People around here love their Blaze Kings.


----------



## myzamboni (Jan 3, 2009)

Rich L said:


> Thanks for all the input.I will insulate this old castle and I'll check the Hearth site.I think this stove has a 4 cu.ft. firebox which is huge and it's advertised as being able to burn or produce heat for 40 hours.That claim sounds ridiculous.I don't know of any wood that can burn that long once flaming.However the Alaskans speak highly of the stove.I mean if it truly works for them how can I go wrong in Massachusetts.Then again it's hard to know if the info given is truthful.I need more feed back before I take the risk of shelling out $3500.00 for something that may be a bust.



40 hours is most likely not possible. One of the members I listed above does get 14 hour burns with the Blaze King Princess Cat stove burning pine as that is the wood he can get easily.


----------



## AOD (Jan 3, 2009)

I had to help move one of those once. HEAVY! Was an older one with a big 8" flue outlet and a bimetallic damper control. Also had a cavernous firebox. I could easily see this stove roasting you out of a house.


----------



## wild bill (Jan 4, 2009)

*Blaze king ultra*

Amazing stove, gone 14 hours a day at work and wen i get home my 3200 sq ft house is still77 deg. It will go at least 16-18 hrs and still be on the cat. with soft maple and have 8" of coles in the bottem. Had a XL dutchwest before, that stove was a piece of garbage compared to a blaze king.


----------



## Rich L (Jan 4, 2009)

wild bill said:


> Amazing stove, gone 14 hours a day at work and wen i get home my 3200 sq ft house is still77 deg. It will go at least 16-18 hrs and still be on the cat. with soft maple and have 8" of coles in the bottem. Had a XL dutchwest before, that stove was a piece of garbage compared to a blaze king.


 Ya,you folks have me leaning very heavily in the direction of getting that Blaze King.Wild Bill how many times have you replaced the Cat. if at all ? If so what did it cost ? Man your burn times are out of sight.Is your house well insulated or not ? What type of outside temps are you dealing with ?


----------



## Chip_365 (Jan 5, 2009)

I've had a Blaze King "King" model in the basement heating my 2,000 sq. ft. home with 1.5 levels above it. We just went through a cold spell of steady -4 F / -20C for highs to -35 F / -37 C for highs and lows for nearly 3 weeks and despite all my large windows, the stove heated the place very well. My house is quite air tight otherwise, though still not 100% finished, still needing siding on 2 sides.

I only ever use the "Normal" #2-3 temperature setting on these coldest days, or otherwise it would just pump out too much heat. Normally I have it set on 1 +/- so long as the catalytic converter is in mid to mid high range, as I want the stove to burn as clean as possible. If I burned it on Normal during the normal winter days, the house would be too hot and I'd not get the longer burn times. Normally I put in 2-3 halfs or 8+" rounds of lodgepole pine at 8 am and then again before bed at 9:30 pm and it's rarely ever completely burned up and the converter is always active. I rarely ever completely fill my stove vs. just partially filling it twice every 24 hrs.

40 hr. burn times with a completely stuffed firebox could be possible in perfect conditions on a low heat output but heating for what size of space? I regularily fill mine up and go away for 2-3 days and still have coals and a warm house for the cat when I get back, but of course not on these coldest days. On the coldest days, I burned about 25% more birch than a 15 F / -10C average day, and for those warmer temps I usually just burn pine and I save the birch for the coldest days.

It will certainly pump out the heat with long burn times, especially if completely loaded. I easily get 12-14 hr burn times on the not too cold days and only partially filled. It is also supposed to burn very clean with the catalytic converter active, and that is as important to me as the heat and the volume. I only ever see blue smoke coming out on initial starting and never once the converter gets to be active. The converters aren't that much in cost once every few years (I'm on winter #3) and for me it's a worthwhile investment for less air pollution. I wish everyone in the valley used them as otherwise the valley gets choked with a layer of thick blue smoke from all those old, non EPA stoves, and the growing number of outdoor burners.

Compared to my previous and older RSF that came with this place and I used only one long cool winter, I burn so much less wood and get much more heat and cleaner burning, and minimal creosote, with a thermostat that works really well, that there is no comparison. So I'm a happy user, burning 24/7 through about 1.5-2 cords from early October through April.

It was expensive, but worth it, especially compared to every other stove that I see at other peoples places. It certainly won't be a bust for you. I don't know how it compares to other newer models out there. It is well made and very heavy gauge. I also cook on it and not just reheating meals, so that cuts down my propane stove use in winter to nearly nothing.


----------



## wild bill (Jan 5, 2009)

*Rich L*

I think you will be happy, ma. and in. temps close. my dutchwest cat lasted 9 years. 5 tailgate down heaping truckloads to heat a well insulated ranch with walkout basement. Stove in basement. Gravity heat. Had a longer responce but my slow typeing got me booted off.


----------



## wild bill (Jan 5, 2009)

What Chip 365 said


----------



## Rich L (Jan 5, 2009)

Chip_365 said:


> I've had a Blaze King "King" model in the basement heating my 2,000 sq. ft. home with 1.5 levels above it. We just went through a cold spell of steady -4 F / -20C for highs to -35 F / -37 C for highs and lows for nearly 3 weeks and despite all my large windows, the stove heated the place very well. My house is quite air tight otherwise, though still not 100% finished, still needing siding on 2 sides.
> 
> I only ever use the "Normal" #2-3 temperature setting on these coldest days, or otherwise it would just pump out too much heat. Normally I have it set on 1 +/- so long as the catalytic converter is in mid to mid high range, as I want the stove to burn as clean as possible. If I burned it on Normal during the normal winter days, the house would be too hot and I'd not get the longer burn times. Normally I put in 2-3 halfs or 8+" rounds of lodgepole pine at 8 am and then again before bed at 9:30 pm and it's rarely ever completely burned up and the converter is always active. I rarely ever completely fill my stove vs. just partially filling it twice every 24 hrs.
> 
> ...


 Hey Chip,thanks for the update.It sounds like the Blaze King is the champion of woodstoves.Even the giant new Hearthstone stoves don't receive the approvals that the Blaze King receives.I don't think any of the Hearthstone owners that I've heard from live in temps equaling the temps that the Blaze King owners that I've heard from live in.The difference is the Hearthstone owners aren't nearly as happy with their stoves in cooler climates where the Blaze Kings are heating in colder climates with more success.How difficult is the Cat.maintenance?Do you use an outside air kit in your well insulated home?


----------



## Wet1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Rich, 
I too have become very intrigued with the King Classic. In fact, I called a couple dealers yesterday morning to get some ideas on pricing. 

Sadly, it appears they somewhat recently must have significantly increased the price on them (possibly because the price run-up on steel and transportation costs this past summer). I talked to a couple of guys who bought this stove, or were quoted prices, and I was told under $2k for this stove within the last year or so, but the lowest price I heard yesterday was around $3100. Although, keep in mind I only contacted two dealers, one in CT and one in MA, and I didn't push them on the price.

I'm not saying this stove isn't worth $3k+, but that's a hard pill to swallow for a steel stove when you can buy something like an 30-NC for around $600 this time of year at the big box stores. Apples to oranges yes, but you can't begin to convince me the BK costs anywhere near $2500 more to manufacturer!

Anyway, while I certainly don't 'need' a BK Classic, I still want one. The idea of once a day reloads and all the heat I'd ever want rapped up into one stove more or less has me sold. It's ugly, but that doesn't really matter to me because it would be going in my finished basement. 

Since I'm in no hurry (other than the burning desire to get one), I think I'm going to wait a while for demand to cool down a little. I suspect with the economy in the toilet, raw material and transportation costs significantly reduced, and hitting the dealers during off season, I'm hope to find a much more reasonable deal on one of these stoves. If I can find another person or two (hint, hint) to sweeten the pot, that might help as well. But knowing guys were buying this same stove six months ago for $1900 has me believing paying $3,100 for one today is just way too much.

If you do some more searching and come across a seller that's willing to sell these at a more reasonable price, please let me know.


----------



## savageactor7 (Jan 6, 2009)

I think what the Wet1 thinks....for 3k they can shove those stoves where the sun don't shine. 

We have a huge civil war era farm house and the QF4300 does an adequate job with heat but I want a stove with reserve fire power. Something with 3.5cf fire box.

So with this cratering economy and reduced fuel prices I'm thinking the prices of stoves will come down to.


----------



## Chip_365 (Jan 6, 2009)

I've seen the Princess Model and King for sale used periodically, such as on Craig's List, but sadly not when I was looking. Hopefully the price will come down with the price of steel. I also think that if you buy in the spring, you might be able to deal better than now when everyone needs one.

The manual states no cat converter maintenace when the stove is burned hot and the cat in the active range. Once a year you can brush it off but they don't recommend anything more rough than that. My dealer said to do nothing to it until it seems to stop heating up, maybe once every 5 years or so. I've read of various things on the internet re: maintenance, but so far I'm trusting the manual.

I don't use a fresh air kit. I've read pros and cons to using or requiring it. I've read that if your house is that super sealed, then you might end up with problems from trapped vapour vs. using up all your air, or lose efficiency from heating warm air. If you go in and out of the house at all, that often is enough to provide some fresh air, or crack a window a touch if you're worried about it. I have two fresh air intakes into the basement but neither was intended precisely for the woodstove and neither feeds it directly. Both are in the basement where the woodstove sits. One is a 6" wide fresh air hose and sink intended to provide air for my wall mounted back up propane heater that I never use and have blocked it off since I put in the second air intake. I only ever use the propane heater as a backup for when I go away for a week or more in winter. The second air intake is the cat door, which leaks just enough to provide air when there is a draw. However during the coldest days, I cover that over with 4" of foam and duct tape to seal any leaks. I guess a 3rd air intake could be the slight bit of air that comes in from around my 2 year old basement metal door, which sadly had a cracked frame when I bought it but didn't see until I installed it and so the door is not sitting perfectly square inside the frame, but it's darned close but leaks a tiny bit. 

I don't think that my house is super air tight anyway, at least not yet. I would like to improve the warm air and cool air gravity circulation. The main living room is my biggest problem due to the large and very old double pain windows that are basically R1 or R2 for insulation. It's an expensive fix and really is only noticeable during the -30 C days if you stand next to them.

I also live off grid and far from a town and filling my propane tank this summer (bad timing as the price halved 2 months later) is expensive. While another woodstove might be less expensive up front, I wasn't confident that others were less expensive to actually use or to fill with wood. I would not want to have to cut and hand split even more wood than I already do and I see it becomes more difficult as each year passes, now in my mid 50's and still in good health. I can't imagine even cutting double the cords of wood that I do now. My research had me figure that I'd want to pay now for a more efficient stove, than to pay later in labour or injury from cutting more wood. So far, my decision has proven me right, as I use much less wood than neighbours do in the same climate and much less than my old RSF stove did and in return, I'm getting more heat out of less wood and the bonus is, less pollution. Fortunately for me, I had the money, though barely to buy the stove. If I had to do it now, it would be a very difficult purchase, but I'd still do it. It is hard to wade through all the manufacturers advertising and efficiency hype, but I did find many users happy with the Cat version of the Blaze King and the Mfg tests seemed to be backed up by an independant lab, and my experience with it has been very good, so again I'm happy with my decision. I did A LOT of research and try to save money absolutely wherever I can, its even a sport for me. So spending extra on the Blaze King was not something that was a frivolous decision for me. And with out long term real world experience with other stoves, it's REALLY tough to make an absolute decision without taking some chance. I felt that in the end, I'd take a chance with the Blaze King more than I would with any other manufacturer. 

Also, if our winter wasn't as long or as cold for weeks at a time as it can be, I'd have opted for the smaller Princess model and saved a few bucks, as the King is a touch too big for my place when the winter temps are normal and if I didn't have the one large wall full of windows. Hope this helps.


----------



## psych038 (Jan 6, 2009)

i have an old blaze king insert works great in my non insulated, drafty, 2000 sq ft home. fill it about 2-3 times a day. i guess it was a bargain @ $100. i know a guy (buddies dad) that has the free standing version of my stove in an earth contact with with an above ground second level. he has had that stove for over 20 years and when the blower finally quit he didnt even replace it because the radiant heat was sufficiant. i remember when i used to spend the night over there i couldnt even sleep because it was so hot!


----------



## Rich L (Jan 6, 2009)

Wet1 said:


> Rich,
> I too have become very intrigued with the King Classic. In fact, I called a couple dealers yesterday morning to get some ideas on pricing.
> 
> Sadly, it appears they somewhat recently must have significantly increased the price on them (possibly because the price run-up on steel and transportation costs this past summer). I talked to a couple of guys who bought this stove, or were quoted prices, and I was told under $2k for this stove within the last year or so, but the lowest price I heard yesterday was around $3100. Although, keep in mind I only contacted two dealers, one in CT and one in MA, and I didn't push them on the price.
> ...


 Yo WET1,there are only 2 dealers in Ma. presently and I called one of them recently regarding the Largest Blaze King and .
it's price.I think he said $3100.00 which surprized me since I first spoke to him about a year and a half ago and the pre-tax price then was $3400.00 so maybe I'll wait him out for the price to drop furthur.However if all the reports are true this is the stove to have.You'll burn less wood and have more heat and heat times.Thus save more money.In time you'll recoup your money.Even if these folks make these stoves for way less I don't mind paying a little more for quality and the peace of mind it brings.I'm hearing more and more of people that invested in less expensive stoves that are not getting the job done.It looks like many stoves are only suited to do an adequate job in well insulated homes.If your home is not well insulated as mine is forget it.Any stove that can perform well in a home that's not well insulated that's the stove for me.Blake King sounds like that stove so say many Alaskans with ridiculously sub zero temperatures.Another thing I've never heard of these new models going for any two grand.I don't know where these folks are coming from.The Blaze King manufactures must realize that they make a stove that delivers and that alone justifies a higher price.Why would they sell it for the same prices as the underachieving stoves?


----------



## Chip_365 (Jan 6, 2009)

From my dealer in Prince George, B.C. when I bought mine I had to order it 6 mths in advance. They are either high in demand and or don't make them in high enough volumes to meet the demand. I'm not an expert but it looks well crafted with nice welds and heavy gauge steel.

One other thing that set this stove apart from the others I looked over, is that the firebox base is really deep, about 9 inches below the door level to brick level where the logs sit. So you can get in more wood than other stoves, which equals longer times between refills and also there is no chance of a burning round rolling out, or a burning split falling off the stack, as I've seen happen more than once at friends places. With this one, coals stay in, ash stays in and you clean it only once every few months. That was a big feature for me after seeing what others have to deal with.

I just emptied the ash out of mine Sunday and it was still 2" below door level, not because I had to but because it was finally warm enough to do it before it gets cold again. I started burning full time in mid-September, so almost 4 mths ago.


----------



## chainsawaddict (Jan 6, 2009)

I only recently realized how spoiled I am. I heat my 1700sq ft home with a "blaze princess." (Princess is a crappy name for a woodstove) Anyway, I was complaining how it couldnt keep up a couple weeks ago when it was -22 and I couldnt keep my living room at 80 degrees.

I think they are pretty good stoves.


----------



## Kansas (Jan 7, 2009)

I can vouch for how well they hold up mine was already used a few years when I got it and it was run wide open on oak day after day to heat a machine shop. 

It has some warpage inside on one wall from overheating but outside the stove still looks as good as new. Mine has the glass door and the blowers and man they hold a lot of wood its not a lightweight either they weigh a small ton.

After reading what these are going for now I guess I got a deal on mine for $250 even back then.

Kansas


----------



## Wet1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Rich L said:


> Yo WET1,there are only 2 dealers in Ma. presently and I called one of them recently regarding the Largest Blaze King and .
> it's price.I think he said $3100.00 which surprized me since I first spoke to him about a year and a half ago and the pre-tax price then was $3400.00 so maybe I'll wait him out for the price to drop furthur.However if all the reports are true this is the stove to have.You'll burn less wood and have more heat and heat times.Thus save more money.In time you'll recoup your money.Even if these folks make these stoves for way less I don't mind paying a little more for quality and the peace of mind it brings.I'm hearing more and more of people that invested in less expensive stoves that are not getting the job done.It looks like many stoves are only suited to do an adequate job in well insulated homes.If your home is not well insulated as mine is forget it.Any stove that can perform well in a home that's not well insulated that's the stove for me.Blake King sounds like that stove so say many Alaskans with ridiculously sub zero temperatures.Another thing I've never heard of these new models going for any two grand.I don't know where these folks are coming from.The Blaze King manufactures must realize that they make a stove that delivers and that alone justifies a higher price.Why would they sell it for the same prices as the underachieving stoves?



Hi Rich,

I don't disagree with you at all regarding the merits of this stove, which is why I'm very interested in them myself. Regarding the sub $2k prices, I received that number from folks who paid this within the last year... one was one of the Alaskan owners from which you are probably referring to earlier. Regardless, today's price is what it is and I still see value in the product at this price given the unique virtues of this stove.

The Classic has be produced in its current configuration since 2002 and in a very similar design (the 1102) since the early 90's, so they have been on the market for a long time. In fact, BK has been making stoves since 1977. The folks to the north of us have been long time believers in this stove, but for some reason the brand hasn't really taken off (like some of the others) on our coast despite all the merits of these stoves. I suspect this is partly because they are located in WA/BC, high pricing (for steel stoves) likely has a lot to do with it as well. 

Are you serious about buying one? If so, how soon?


----------



## Rich L (Jan 7, 2009)

Wet1 said:


> Hi Rich,
> 
> I don't disagree with you at all regarding the merits of this stove, which is why I'm very interested in them myself. Regarding the sub $2k prices, I received that number from folks who paid this within the last year... one was one of the Alaskan owners from which you are probably referring to earlier. Regardless, today's price is what it is and I still see value in the product at this price given the unique virtues of this stove.
> 
> ...


 HI WET1 I'm seriously considering the Blaze.I'm presently burning a Woodstock Fireview and a Hearthstone Mansfield.If I make a move On the Blaze King it'll replace the Mansfield in the cellar and the Mansfield will replace the Fireview on a first floor enclosed porch.I have a 8" flue in the basement so the King would be all set.If the purchase takes place it'll be after the winter.I don't feel like moving three very heavy stoves in the snow,ice and cold.You know from my experience forums have those supplying information and those supplying mis-information.So I'm hoping that the info on the Blaze King is accurate and not some deep ploy to sell units.If it is a con I won't know until it's set in place and burning.The draw back to it being a lemon is I probably won't be able to sell it since it's not a well known product in my area.I'll then be stuck with a very expensive piece of metallic junk.If I sell a soapstone stove they'll go without a problem because they're a desired product.However I'll either take the risk and get the King or I'll add more insulation to the house and keep everything as it is.


----------



## psych038 (Jan 7, 2009)

dealer in kansa city MO has the classic for $2300. how do i find info on my old blaze king??? tried a search and havent found much.


----------



## Chip_365 (Jan 8, 2009)

I find the BK names somewhat confusing & I actually don't like them, but my point being is that the Classic not only seems to fit several sizes overall, as well as a particular style. So if there is a "Classic" for sale for $2300, this you also need to determine what size it is? Is it the largest King size, or Princess size, or the Classic Size?

I own the Parlour style but the King size. I've never liked the "style" of the Parlour model, but it had the biggest top surface deck, which I wanted for pots and pans. It also has vents for blowers, but I didn't opt for blowers, as I just use radiant heat and being off grid and on batteries, I didn't want to use the extra power for a blower.

I prefer the look of the Ultra or Classic styles, which apparently most men do vs. women who mostly like the Parlour style, so the dealer told me, but both those styles decks in the King size were either smaller or compromised in size by a shelf, which reduced my pot size for cooking.

I have no vested interest in these stoves other than a happy user who could barely afford it in the first place.

Anyway, the models and names are confusing or just plain stupid. Small medium and large in styles like Ultra, Parlour and Classic, would have made more sense to me.

Good luck whatever you get. It's a damned hard and expensive decision but I honestly think you'd be happy with the BK other than the price I guess.


----------



## chainsawaddict (Jan 8, 2009)

Kansas said:


> I can vouch for how well they hold up mine was already used a few years when I got it and it was run wide open on oak day after day to heat a machine shop.
> 
> It has some warpage inside on one wall from overheating but outside the stove still looks as good as new. Mine has the glass door and the blowers and man they hold a lot of wood its not a lightweight either they weigh a small ton.
> 
> ...



Sounds crazy, but I run the damn thing wide open a lot, with seasoned oak and ash. I have a small crack to repair along the door, but their is no warping anywhere. mine is 20+ years old..not sure.


----------



## daleeper (Jan 14, 2009)

psych038 said:


> dealer in kansa city MO has the classic for $2300. how do i find info on my old blaze king??? tried a search and havent found much.




Hey, neighbor, look on Blaze King's web site under Knowledge, and then a drop down will show manuals. At the bottom are manuals for older stoves.

http://www.blazeking.com/manuals.html


----------



## daleeper (Jan 14, 2009)

Chip_365 said:


> Anyway, the models and names are confusing or just plain stupid. Small medium and large in styles like Ultra, Parlour and Classic, would have made more sense to me.



That is exactly what they do. King is large size, Princess is medium size. As best as I can tell they don't make a small cat stove. Ultra, Parlour and Classic are the styles available in each size. Problem is using "King" as a size, when it is in the Brand Name, which maybe you are indicating as the confusing part. I guess it is, because when most people refer to the stove, they will indicate brand name and style, and leave out the size many times. 

Oh well, at least I know what stove I want, just have to save up that money. The Blaze King Princess Ultra is at the top of my want list.


----------



## psych038 (Jan 14, 2009)

thanx daleeper. had not looked there before. where about in MO are you from???


----------



## daleeper (Jan 14, 2009)

psych038 said:


> thanx daleeper. had not looked there before. where about in MO are you from???



SW of Trenton


----------



## Wet1 (Jan 14, 2009)

You guys need to let this thread die... I'm haven't a hard time telling myself I don't need a King right now and this thread isn't helping my cause!


----------



## Rich L (Jan 14, 2009)

Wet1 said:


> You guys need to let this thread die... I'm haven't a hard time telling myself I don't need a King right now and this thread isn't helping my cause!


 Well Wet1 after this next cold spell you'll probably definitely know if you'll need one or not.


----------



## Wet1 (Jan 14, 2009)

Rich L said:


> Well Wet1 after this next cold spell you'll probably definitely know if you'll need one or not.



Sadly, I know I don't need one, but those Alaskans sure have me wanting one!


----------



## jcrenfrow (Jan 14, 2009)

Wet1 said:


> You guys need to let this thread die... I'm haven't a hard time telling myself I don't need a King right now and this thread isn't helping my cause!



+1  I'm really wantin a Princess


----------



## psych038 (Jan 14, 2009)

daleeper said:


> SW of Trenton



ok... i work at daves body shop in trenton. woulnt be a leepers longhorns leeper would ya???


----------



## daleeper (Jan 15, 2009)

psych038 said:


> ok... i work at daves body shop in trenton. woulnt be a leepers longhorns leeper would ya???



No, but live down there way and know who they are. Fortunately we have not given Dave any business this year, but we have in the past.

Is that Blaze King keeping up this morning? I'm running my old Earth Stove almost wide open, and the furnace is running way more than I would like.


----------



## Rich L (Jan 15, 2009)

Chip_365 said:


> I've seen the Princess Model and King for sale used periodically, such as on Craig's List, but sadly not when I was looking. Hopefully the price will come down with the price of steel. I also think that if you buy in the spring, you might be able to deal better than now when everyone needs one.
> 
> The manual states no cat converter maintenace when the stove is burned hot and the cat in the active range. Once a year you can brush it off but they don't recommend anything more rough than that. My dealer said to do nothing to it until it seems to stop heating up, maybe once every 5 years or so. I've read of various things on the internet re: maintenance, but so far I'm trusting the manual.
> 
> ...


 Hey Chip,you know I've read your post serveral times and each time I enjoy it more and more.So much so that due to your experiences with the Blaze King I'm going to make the move and get the Largest model.I haven't decided which make to get.I'll wait until after the winter and I pray my results with the stove are as good as yours.Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## psych038 (Jan 15, 2009)

daleeper said:


> No, but live down there way and know who they are. Fortunately we have not given Dave any business this year, but we have in the past.
> 
> Is that Blaze King keeping up this morning? I'm running my old Earth Stove almost wide open, and the furnace is running way more than I would like.



unfortunate for us  well my house isnt exactly air tight. started having insulation blown in last week, but the top floor isnt done yet. the furnace is running but much less than without the stove. figured out it is an old king model. with the insulation i think it will just about heat the house down to about 20 degrees. wish it was a cat model or freestanding. still makes a heck of a difference. i can only imagine what one 30 years newer would be like. its not even warm in the shop. i usually wear shorts @ work if its above 30 degrees. got my long johns on today and still cold. but the temp is all the way up to 0 now!!!


----------



## Chip_365 (Jan 16, 2009)

Rich, other than the price, I'd be surprised if you were disappointed with the Blaze King. At least by waiting to the end of the winter, you'll hopefully have time to compare brands and models and are in a region where you can do that.

Now that the cold spell has left much of B.C. and it's moved east and south, our temps are now just a few degrees above or below freezing, day and night, and my house is VERY warm, by just burning a a couple of splits with the temp gauge on 1 + a bit, basically the lowest setting while keeping the Cat active. I'm using a couple of splits of pine in at 7 a.m. to run all day and then 2-3 more in at 9-10 p.m. to burn all night. I've also got my upstairs office window open all day and night.

That's the drawback with the King or largest model, as for a small space you'll be maybe too warm on warmer days, or I guess that I could let the house cool off and let the fire go out and restart it in the morning or before bed vs. keeping it going 24/7?

Anyway, I've learned that with woodstoves, getting the temperature perfect is a finicky business at times. Better to be too warm I guess, than too cold. Plus it made hang drying 4 loads of laundry a quick job and now it all just needs to be folded and put away.


----------



## Rich L (Jan 16, 2009)

Chip_365 said:


> Rich, other than the price, I'd be surprised if you were disappointed with the Blaze King. At least by waiting to the end of the winter, you'll hopefully have time to compare brands and models and are in a region where you can do that.
> 
> Now that the cold spell has left much of B.C. and it's moved east and south, our temps are now just a few degrees above or below freezing, day and night, and my house is VERY warm, by just burning a a couple of splits with the temp gauge on 1 + a bit, basically the lowest setting while keeping the Cat active. I'm using a couple of splits of pine in at 7 a.m. to run all day and then 2-3 more in at 9-10 p.m. to burn all night. I've also got my upstairs office window open all day and night.
> 
> ...


 Hi Chip,it's stuns me to read of how so little wood burns for so long of a time.I'm just about drooling for this stove.I'm getting big stoves from now on no more messing around for me.I'm sending my Woodstock Fireview back to the manufactures.They give you a 6 month trial period with their stoves which is a beautiful way to do business.This stove is just too small for my big drafty house which showed during this coldest spell of weather.So I'll be using the oil for a few days while making the switch over.


----------



## Chip_365 (Jan 16, 2009)

Rich L said:


> ......This stove is just too small for my big drafty house which showed during this coldest spell of weather.....



There in lies the rub of burn times, even for the Blaze King. If the house can't hold the heat, then to keep it warm you'll have to burn it hotter. Burn it hotter and the wood burns faster. My burn times are for my house, as described, in my old timer neighbours extremely drafty house, the Blaze King would be going through more wood there than I do. So he might look at the stove in his house and wonder what the hell I'm talking about with my burn times and wood use? But I'm pretty confident that it'd likely be less wood than he's using now, and he'd get way more heat out of it than what he's using now and it'd be much cleaner exhaust than the blue cloud that he produces now.

So along with a new stove, or maybe even instead of, you might do well to fix up the drafts? I did that when I bought this place and like the Blaze King, it has paid off for me.


----------



## Rich L (Jan 21, 2009)

Chip_365 said:


> There in lies the rub of burn times, even for the Blaze King. If the house can't hold the heat, then to keep it warm you'll have to burn it hotter. Burn it hotter and the wood burns faster. My burn times are for my house, as described, in my old timer neighbours extremely drafty house, the Blaze King would be going through more wood there than I do. So he might look at the stove in his house and wonder what the hell I'm talking about with my burn times and wood use? But I'm pretty confident that it'd likely be less wood than he's using now, and he'd get way more heat out of it than what he's using now and it'd be much cleaner exhaust than the blue cloud that he produces now.
> 
> So along with a new stove, or maybe even instead of, you might do well to fix up the drafts? I did that when I bought this place and like the Blaze King, it has paid off for me.


 Chip thanks for your insight.I agree the drafts will have to be plugged which I'm doing now.Once done I may not need a new stove.The present one will surely function better and very well may be all the stove that I need.However the Blaze King still temps me,take care.


----------



## Rich L (Feb 1, 2009)

psych038 said:


> dealer in kansa city MO has the classic for $2300. how do i find info on my old blaze king??? tried a search and havent found much.


 Hi psychO,your above thread had me saying ya right after my first reading.Then I began to think that in certain parts of the country the cost of living is less than others so the products may be less also.In my state Mass. living cost are some of the highest so these stove are not likely to see prices as low as you stated.So I looked north to Maine which has a lower cost of living and only one Blaze King Dealer.After we talked he offered me his floor model demo with gold door,fans,and tax included for$2300.00.Yesterday I drove a 8hr.round trip and got it.It's in my truck parked in the driveway waiting to be set up.It was a great day.I'll give an update once I have it up and running,take care and thanks for the mental spark.


----------



## daleeper (Feb 1, 2009)

I also think it makes a difference how old the stock is, as to how much the dealer has in the stove, or if they need to get it moved. We have two dealers in MO, across the state from one another, and they have significant price differences on certain models.

Rich L, congrats on the stove purchase. I'm anxious for an initial report, and then a follow up post on how that Blaze King is working for you. 

I am particularly interested in the long low burn with a big stove, but you guys up north may be awhile before you get to test that out. There really isn't that much difference in the low burn output listed on the brochure between the King and the Princess, so is it just added firebox capacity that you get, or will the low burn be significantly hotter in the bigger stove?


----------



## Rich L (Feb 2, 2009)

daleeper said:


> I also think it makes a difference how old the stock is, as to how much the dealer has in the stove, or if they need to get it moved. We have two dealers in MO, across the state from one another, and they have significant price differences on certain models.
> 
> Rich L, congrats on the stove purchase. I'm anxious for an initial report, and then a follow up post on how that Blaze King is working for you.
> 
> I am particularly interested in the long low burn with a big stove, but you guys up north may be awhile before you get to test that out. There really isn't that much difference in the low burn output listed on the brochure between the King and the Princess, so is it just added firebox capacity that you get, or will the low burn be significantly hotter in the bigger stove?


 Hi daleeper,well I set up the stove after breaking down the Fireview yesterday.I started the fire around supper time 6 pm,with kindling and some small splits.Once going good I filled her up.The next time I loaded up was 6am.Now that's what I'm talking about.Now it must be realized that I know nothing about the best way to operate the stove.I'm on trial and error mode until I get the hang of it.The stove produced plenty of good heat and I really didn't fill it as much as I could have.The stove is so big it looks like it wants to jump on you and devour you.I'm very excited to have this stove it truly burns hot and long.I can stay in bed even sleep late and this thing will still be doing it's job.I can go and come back from work and this machine will be doing its job.There's nothing else to want in wood burning for me.My journey has ended.My next job is to insulate the house in the off season and install an outside air kit this season.Next winter my house will saying Welcome To Miami.


----------



## chainsawaddict (Feb 2, 2009)

Rich L said:


> Hi daleeper,well I set up the stove after breaking down the Fireview yesterday.I started the fire around supper time 6 pm,with kindling and some small splits.Once going good I filled her up.The next time I loaded up was 6am.Now that's what I'm talking about.Now it must be realized that I know nothing about the best way to operate the stove.I'm on trial and error mode until I get the hang of it.The stove produced plenty of good heat and I really didn't fill it as much as I could have.The stove is so big it looks like it wants to jump on you and devour you.I'm very excited to have this stove it truly burns hot and long.I can stay in bed even sleep late and this thing will still be doing it's job.I can go and come back from work and this machine will be doing its job.There's nothing else to want in wood burning for me.My journey has ended.My next job is to insulate the house in the off season and install an outside air kit this season.Next winter my house will saying Welcome To Miami.



Keep us posted. Im running a princess, and have a love/hate relationship with it.


----------



## Richard_ (Feb 2, 2009)

how about you guys posting up some pics of your Blaze Kings


----------



## Rich L (Feb 2, 2009)

chainsawaddict said:


> Keep us posted. Im running a princess, and have a love/hate relationship with it.


 Yo chainsaw,what do you mean a love/hate relationship with your princess.What's the problem and on the other hand why the love ? We're back into some cold weather starting tomorrow and extending into the weekend.I'll get to know the stove a little better during this next cold spell.


----------



## daleeper (Feb 2, 2009)

chainsawaddict said:


> Keep us posted. Im running a princess, and have a love/hate relationship with it.



Chainsawaddict, your the first person that has indicated anything but love for their princess. What kind of problems are you having?


----------

